# New bookshelf speakers for Onkyo 807



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
You have all been very helpful.

I think I wil be going with a refurbished Onkyo 807 receiver.

It seems that no one seemed to be to worried about what speakers I use for the satellites. So, for now, I am going to move my Polk R50's to be the surround speakers. I guess the Csi3 will have to go to waste.

So, focusing on the fronts and center.
Budge of about $300-400/pair for fronts
Budge of about $300ish for center

Now, if someone thinks I can get good fronts to GO WITH the csi3 center, i'll keep using it.

Otherwise:
Looking at the following for fronts:
Infinity Primus P162
Klipsch Rb51
Yamaha NS-333
Polk Tsi200
and any comparable brands at Best Buy
JBL ES20
and maybe JBL L830 (not sure of price)

Of course, whatever I go with, will need some matching center. Also, hopefully, choices would be okay with the R50's in rear.

Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The CSi3 isn't a bad speaker, but is no longer made. You want your front speakers to be from the same series as your center, the same exact speaker ideally. In your case, you would need to find matching speakers in the used market.

You'll want to set you budget to be roughly equal for each speaker, so in your case, about $200-250 each for your fronts and centers. The Behringer Truth Monitors have been getting a lot of buzz lately and would come in well under budget, but you would have a vertical center.

The Primus series is also a good budget find, and SVS with shipping would also be a great option that fits your budget. I'm also a JBL fan, but would definitely go with the Studio L series over the ES if you can swing it. The Aperion 5 series is also a great speaker with great customer service and satisfaction guarantee, but would stretch the budget a little bit.

I would stay away from the Klipsh and Polks you mention. They aren't bad speakers, but way overpriced when you consider the value of the brands I just mentioned. I have no opinion on the Yamaha.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would also include PSB Speakers in your search. DMC-Electronics.Com has great deals on discontinued PSB Image Series Models. For 449, you can even get a pair of Towers in the Image T45 (749 MSRP)
PSB makes outstanding Speakers that Measure fantastic for the price paid.

Here is a link for a Review of the T45:http://www.soundstage.com/revequip/psb_image_t45.htm
And a Review from Kal Rubinson of the new Image T6: http://stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/psb_image_t6_loudspeaker/

PSB truly makes my favorite Speakers when budget comes into play. That being said, their upper level Series are amazing and Speakers like the Image Series offer Performance comparable to Speakers costing multiples the MSRP of them. Another thing I like is that you can procure them Online. While I also admire Paradigm, they are practically militant against Mail Order and not all people live near Paradigm Dealers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

